# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ζητείται Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός (audio)

## Mihos

Ζητείται Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός με εμπειρία σε σχεδιασμό αναλογικών και ψηφιακών συστημάτων ήχου.
• Άριστες γνώσεις νέων τεχνολογιών σε συστήματα ήχου
• Εμπειρία σε ψηφιακά πρωτόκολλα μεταφοράς ήχου (spdif, i2s, USB)
• Εμπειρία σχεδιασμού ψηφιοαναλογικών μετατροπέων ήχου, USB receivers, clocking, Digital/Analog filters.
• Εμπειρία σχεδιασμού αναλογικών συστημάτων ήχου
• Γνώση σχεδιαστικών εφαρμογών PCB (eagle)
Βιογραφικά: s.vichos@lab12.gr

----------

